# NYFA certificate or NYU certificate



## Shah_Rukh_Who ?!? (Mar 16, 2005)

hi all,

What is your take on the new york film academy (NYFA)?  I know they offer short-term classes in acting, direction, etc pretty much all ova the world.  Is it really worth going their over lets say getting a certificate from NYU for about $2k more?  I know that NYU also offers certification courses in acting and direction, which last for about 12 weeks for just over $7k.  A little confused, ne help would be awesome.

thanks,

ajay


----------

